# Bow Rack



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

After looking at all the different bow racks we could find, none of them had enough spaces for all the bows I have. My brother had the same problem so we decided to design our own. His was built out of walnut and mine from red oak. They each hold six bows with a storage area below. The pics aren't the greatest camera is old and only 3mp. Will try to get some better ones latter.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks nice.....curious to see how or what you have the bows hanging on that holds them straight like that.

Good job!


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks very nice - I am also interested in the hooks you used to hold the bows. When you take more pictures, please include one of the hooks.

THANKS for sharing


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

That's a nice looking bow rack.

Some overall dimensions would be nice too.


----------



## david.lollar (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks great. I have same problem and am interested in how you are hanging them.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Overall height is 50" and width is 40". Trying to upload some more pics but it's not working for some reason.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

uploading pics - there is a size limit on the uploads - you may have to reduce the size (in bytes) of the pics before they will upload


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*great looking Bow rack!*

If you can take some detailed photos and give some plans so I can
build one for myself. I want to know how the hang and what you used to support the bows.


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

Here are some more pics that might help.


----------



## krachall (Feb 14, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

thats awsome


----------



## dax51 (Jan 12, 2009)

Best I have seen! Love it.


----------



## sixpack1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Loving it, Great job....


----------



## Petapal (Nov 29, 2007)

*Keep things balanced*

Nice work, but it appears to me you need one more bow to BALANCE it out.:smile:


----------



## Trip00 (May 19, 2010)

Nice!!


----------



## JW2 (Jun 9, 2008)

WOW! That is nice! Good work!


----------



## <-PSE--<< (Feb 21, 2010)

are those all the same bows? haha


----------



## Poison4504 (Jan 23, 2010)

I was just about to do a search for bow racks on here and came across this. Nice work man, I think i might try to do something close to this idea. Now to see if i can con my buddy into letting me use his wood shop


----------



## dux-n-dawgs (May 29, 2009)

AWESOME ! I too have been in the same predicament. I've been looking at how to hang/organize a ton of bows ...... 7 no joke ( 4 of which are my wife's, LOL).

Nice Bowtech collection ! :thumb:


----------



## hrchdog (Dec 13, 2004)

<-PSE--<< said:


> are those all the same bows? haha


Not quite, two are equalizers (one is my wifes the other I bought as a backup for her but my sons girlfriend started shooting it) the other three are alley's but one has undergone a major transformation since pics were took. I just haven't found a bow that I like as much as the Allegiance!


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

very nice


----------



## ncraun (May 30, 2010)

looks great.. i was wondering it you could draw up a plan for that. i would love to have one. its the best ive seen yet.:thumbs_up


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres one I made!


----------



## 82ndArcher07 (Aug 29, 2009)

rembrandt said:


> Heres one I made!


I did the same thing with the deer feet but I made a coat hanger


----------



## static23 (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks nice. Just a thought, raise it up a bit and run that crown molding around it.


----------



## WalterArcher (Jul 26, 2010)

Hi,
I watched the pictures uploaded here.It is a nice picture and really I like it.Their is fantastic comment posted here which I read.The comments on the Bow Rack is really very nice and I like it.


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice job :thumbs_up I need to build one ...only large enough for 10 bows:darkbeer:


----------



## Mapes3 (Aug 13, 2009)

they look great guys! i like the designs


----------



## hooiserarcher (Feb 20, 2011)

sweetness!!!!!


----------



## Tskip (Jun 16, 2011)

Very nice I think I should make on for myself then I would need to buy more bows !!


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice bow rack. Definitely going to steal your design. Great work.


----------



## blablawu (Jun 17, 2013)

wow! great jog I'm looking to make one myself thank .


----------



## aa07612 (Jun 5, 2007)

Looks great. May have to steal this one


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

My lands that is an oldie.......but I still use that rack. Its in my bedroom as we speak!


----------



## Mechanic 1 (Feb 5, 2021)

Old thread but still a great looking bow rack


----------



## Justintime99 (Sep 11, 2021)

Agree…on here looking for inspiration and these old post are great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carlinwthomasjr (Aug 19, 2021)

Looks nice


----------



## BDev83 (Sep 6, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## drake.fordyce (Nov 6, 2021)

Wood work on the bow rack looks fantastic as well


----------

